# Diy Fusion drip tip



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

So I am on holiday and have plenty time on my hands . Took me 2 hours with some beers in between . Paid more for the beer then what this cost me .

Here goes ... my R 20 aluminium drip tip .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

Still have to sand it down and make it shiny ! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

Brilliant work. Looks great. Where do u sign up @jtgrey ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (16/12/14)

Please make one for Rob so he can get rid of that flag tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

@Marzuq just because you are a nice guy I will make you one before my holiday end .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Marzuq just because you are a nice guy I will make you one before my holiday end .



@jtgrey I still remember the hana deal a few months ago and if anything I learnt that good people do exist. You my friend are good people

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @jtgrey I still remember the hana deal a few months ago and if anything I learnt that good people do exist. You my friend are good people



@Marzuq same goes for you bro . If I recall the hana deal the only thing I can think about is that you sent it to me before I had a chance to pay you the money . You trusted me bro and I would never forget that !!!:hug:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> Still have to sand it down and make it shiny ! @Rob Fisher



Outstanding! R20 drip tip of note! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

You got skill not even dampened by a few beers. Looks awesome, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/12/14)

That looks cool bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Very nice bud!

Does aluminium handle heat well?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Very nice bud!
> 
> Does aluminium handle heat well?


@r0gue z0mbie
Yes aluminium is an very good heat conductor , like in a pc the cpu gets cooled using aluminium heat zinc . So for a drip tip it would work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/12/14)

very impressive dude. nice going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (16/12/14)

Well done meneer!!! @jtgrey nice work mate!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/12/14)

First try at a fusion drip tip with a wide tip for max airflow with dual coils . Still needs to be polished but hell it works like a bomb !! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> First try at a fusion drip tip with a wide tip for max airflow with dual coils . Still needs to be polished but hell it works like a bomb !! @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 18057
> View attachment 18059



Getting creative.... Love that bro! 

Maybe send a few to @hands for some special treatment?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Getting creative.... Love that bro!
> 
> Maybe send a few to @hands for some special treatment?


That would be a great idea !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/14)

nicely done @jtgrey you have some serious skill bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

